# hand calls



## bass (Dec 23, 2011)

Hello everyone Im new to the site have recently got addicted to hunting the yotes,I would like to know whats a good hand call (distress)? Also a good howler? Im from alabama if that matters and hunt mostly farm land and the yotes are wiping out the cattle herds!!


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum! Check out Carver or Dan Thompson Calls. Their quality is awesome and the prices are comparable to mass produced plastic ones. A closed-reed type is really good for starting out. Once you become more proficient, the open-reed calls allow a broader range of sounds to be made.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd start with a good closed reed call if I were you and once you master that go to an open reed. Bearmanrick makes a great closed reed as do several others on this site. As for a closed reed I'd save my money and talk to yotehntr He makes an awesome sounding call and the looks will make you want to put it behind glass....they are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT Bass.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Bass welcome to the forum. Sorry i haven't been on the forum much guys! I been working 12 hour days and that is about all I have in me. Bass, as my usename suggests I make call too. Mostly rabbit distress and they are closed reed. My site is www.predatorcalls4u.com I would souggest the closed reed to start for two reasons. One, the are the easist and two, they work. I have called coyote, fox, bobcats, and deer with my calls. As Kabloomr suggested Carver. Terry Carver does make very nice call. He doesn't know it but he is who inspired me to make calls. There was a time I bought my calls and I still have some of his calls and I have been working with wood my whole life. I can send you some pictures of my calls or just answer any questions you want to ask. Hey thats what we do here. Happy New years all!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have calls from Kerry Carver as well and they do work, and if he inspired you I'll bet you make a great sounding call as well.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Fat fingers here. It is Kerry Carver. (with a K) Thanks YD. When it comes to making my calls I have done the very best I can. All USA parts and labor assembled by me and hand turned by me. I have had a reed developed for me to meet my specs. Finding a company to do it was nuts. But that is what make me different. And my "baby bunny" call too. It's nasty, raspy and super high pitched!







My baby bunny call is pictured with .223 live loads. Only to illustrate the small size. 2 13/16" X 1 1/16" When this is my only call on my neck I keep checking to see if it is still there. Gotta love the lite weight.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Do you use a sleeve on your reeds ?

you really should post a price on these E=MC2 ! you may have to get busy makin' more of them.....
On a side note I hope you don't mind the reference to Einstein I've taken to calling you....If you'd grow your hair long and keep it unkempt it would be even more fitting... LOL


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes YD,
I do put the reed sleeve in. Good question. If you are a huffer and puffer like me, I will likely blow out a reed before the end of a season, I like to be able to pop one out and replace it, All the while not worried about will it stay? A manufacturer actually tried to talk me out of using them to save costs. Um, that would be a no.
Most of my calls are sold on Ebay they go pretty fast. So most of the ones that are pictured here are gone. I sell them for 15.00 a piece for the most part. I mean if you want something in the exotic woods catagory or something special order ( one like Grandpa had and ya need me to match one.) well the price goes up. I like the tones that the middle grades of Claro Walnut are consitant for. I also like to sell them in pairs or all three for $51.00 and that includes and intercontenental $6.00 USPS small flat rate box. Yes, that is affordable.
There is no break for quantity. I will put as many in one box as I can. It doesn't matter if you want 100 of my normal grade calls they cost 15.00 each. Most of them have some fiddle-back/figure but not all. It gives me alot of pleasure to put a quality product out there that is 100% made in America at an affordable price. There ya have it.
I like your E=MC2. It tells me you have a healthy sense of humor. And about me growing unkept long hair, here in Santa Cruz CA. No one would even notice. I do have to wear glasses now and they are kinda Einstein-ish.
I gotta show ya this one and it is not for sale. It's the first ultra high pitched "Baby Bunny" I made. It's pictured with .223 rounds.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sweet call EMC2 !! What is your Ebay moniker?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It is obvious that you take great pride in your call making (and everything else you do as well I'll bet) Go ahead and grow the hair LOL I spent some time in Santa Cruz a lot of years ago....for work, not pleasure as it turned out I got them mixed up...LOL


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

On Ebay, If you put in predator call wood my calls will populate. Santa Cruz is beautiful I've been here since '64. Oh, I didn't get very creative with my Ebay moniker. It's my name: jessiebushjr. I hope to post some calls for sale today.


----------

